# Narex Bevel Edge and Mortice Chisel Passaround



## matthewwh (17 Jan 2011)

We have been asked for a passaround of the new Narex chisels and having had quite a few questions about the original ones vs the new versions it seems appropriate to include both kinds so that the participants can compare the two.

Top to bottom: 
16mm 8116 Cabinetmaker's Chisel
16mm 8105 Bevel Edge Chisel
8mm 8882 Mortice Chisel
8mm 8112 Mortice Chisel

I will pop in some lapping film so that the first person can do the initial prep - if you have any questions just give me a shout. 

To take part, just copy and paste the list into a new reply and adding your name at the bottom and send your address by private message to the person before you on the list. 

The parcel is just under a kilo so 2nd recorded will be £3.58 a time.


----------



## fluffflinger (17 Jan 2011)

Perfect timing Matthew.

Birthday in February and I've been wondering what to buy myself. Thanks for your generosity it will be rewarded in my case with an order.

My address sent to Matthew by pm.

Regards

Richard


----------



## mickthetree (17 Jan 2011)

Richard
Mickthetree

Great stuff thanks matthew


----------



## dunbarhamlin (17 Jan 2011)

Actually like these more than the MkII AIs (I miss the ultra thin walls, blade length and paring chisel whippiness of the MkIs, though not the monster handles or setup time)


----------



## mtt.tr (17 Jan 2011)

Oh i would like a look


----------



## rileytoolworks (17 Jan 2011)

Richard
Mickthetree
Dunbarhamlin (not sure if you're in or not?)
MTT.TR
Adam

Very generous Matthew. Look forward to trying them out.
I'll be in the market for some new chisels and planes later in the year...


Adam.


----------



## LuptonM (17 Jan 2011)

Would be good if someone could compare the Narex cabinet makers chisels to the AI's if possible as I'd be very interested in what they have to say

(To avoid confusement I am not in, just rambling to myself)


----------



## dunbarhamlin (18 Jan 2011)

Oops, no - I ordered some from Matthew before Christmas.


----------



## mickthetree (2 Feb 2011)

Hey all

In case anyone is wondering what is going on with these, I collected them from the post office today.

Of course the first thing I did when I got home was to whip open the tube and have a look. 

First impressions are that they are much lighter than I expected. Though they feel solid and the newer ones have a fine profile. Not far off my Ashley Iles.

I'm interested in some chisels that can take a whack with a mallet as I have set my AIs up as paring chisels.

The Cant wait to try out the mortice chisles and compare these to my pig stickers.

Will review as soon as I can and get them passed on.

Thanks again Matthew.


----------



## TobyB (2 Feb 2011)

I have a set of the mortice chisels and they are amazingly good ... biggest problem I have found is that they cut so well it's easy to get carried away and blow a mortice apart if it's near the end of the timber as you've a slot full of chunks ... that's the user, not the tool!


----------



## clk230 (2 Feb 2011)

any chance i can add myself to this pass around , i can compare them to my A.I's and some old marples mortice chisels.

thanks oscar


----------



## matthewwh (3 Feb 2011)

Richard
Mickthetree
MTT.TR
Adam
clk230


----------



## mickthetree (5 Feb 2011)

Had chance to give these chisels a workout this afternoon.

First off, a shot of them with some comparison models that I already own.






A pig sticker on the left from a car boot sale. Proven itself a few times now. This has a very oval handle (hence oval bolster mortice chisel) and my first impressions on the Narex handles were yuck! Especially the newer 8882model.











I had a piece of oak I had been using to test my bench morticer on the other day so began a test. First my OBMC. This makes pretty short work of the mortice and usually leaves a good clean mortice wall. It cuts pretty fast as is well balanced. I took the gauge markings from the narex which are slightly narrower (metric) so the edges are a bit hairy. The OBMC is very manoverable with its shape and I feared the Narex would not be. The OBMC is also more trapezoid in shape.

Moving onto the 8112 mortice chisel.

It feels much lighter than my OBMC but is well sharpened and honed. I like the handle. It sits well in my hands, which are on the small side. And........ it works! Cuts very fast and leaves a straight and clean finish. It is very manoverable too. Feels great.

The 8882 I was jubious about. Specifically the handle. It is very long, but light and would appear far too big for my hands. However, in use it is very effective and put to bed any ideas I had about its design. Again, cuts fast, clean and is manvouverable.

My OMBC needed a fair amount of work to get it usable (and less rusty) but was cheap. The handle had a split and needed binding. Will prob need replacing in the future. 

The Narex are clean, sharp and very usable. The lightness isnt a problem. Personally I prefer the handle on the 8112. Works better for my size hands. 

I have to shoot out now and will finish the review when I get back. Nans 80th birthday party!!!



I consider myself an enthusiastic hobby woodworker so make of my opinions what you will. I hope this review helps anyones decision making.


----------



## mickthetree (8 Feb 2011)

After a very busy weekend (including line dancing grand parents!) I will wrap up this review.

I have to admit I was embarrassed when I started testing out the Narex bevel edge chisels. I had recently spent a few hours honing all of my edge tools and was extremely happy with the results of my labour, but the Narex chisels were infinitely sharper. I assume this is down to user error, but I thought that I had achieved the sharpest results possible!

I put this more down to user error in sharpening than to the quality of the steel or usage. 

The Narex chisels are light (like the Mortise chisels) but they are good to hold and work exactly as one would want.


















I do prefer the handle on my AI chisles, but I have smallish hands. I have bought them into work as a guy here is after a set of inexpensive good quality bevel edge chisels. 

I'll let you know what he thinks!

If MTT.TR can PM me his address I will get these in the post this week.

I dont see any need to hone or sharpen these before I pass them on as they are still razor sharp after my short time with them, and evidently, my sharpening is not as good as I had hoped!!! 

All in all I would not hesitate to order any of these chisels. I prefer the original handles myself, but thats just me.

The thicker profile of the original Narex bevel edge chisels look to be most suitable for being able to take a tap with a mallet and this is what I was looking for.











HTH mickthetree


----------



## matthewwh (12 Mar 2011)

Does anyone know how far down the list we are now?


----------



## rileytoolworks (12 Mar 2011)

Matthew, I'm guessing they're with MTT.TR.
I'm not going to be around much soon, so I'd like to withdraw from the passaround. Sorry to add confusion.
Adam.


----------



## mickthetree (13 Mar 2011)

Hey all

Sorry for the delay in responding, been away for a few days.

Yes Matthew (MTT.TR) has them and I believe he is preparing to send them onto the next person in the list. I forgot to include the edge protectors when I sent the package to him, but these have been sent now.

Thank you again Matthew (Platt) for the oppertunity to try these out. I took them to work a the guys there loved them. One of them said he was going to order a set of the later version.

Many thanks.


----------

